# My most ambitious Bowtie hack to date



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

What was I thinking?



















And what did the Batmobile ever do to me?











all will be explained... 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

And did that Hot Wheels Cadillac really deserve this?










Hey wait... that kinda fits...



















(to be continued...)

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Anybody think that with enough filler I can actually make this work?



















This has been bugging me since the Batmobile came out... the rear was just so obviously swiped from a circa-1960 Cadillac, and I wanted a Caddy Tjet. I figured the HW front bumper would be a good piece to have, but there was no way to mate it to the Batmo's funky nose. Then the Bowties came out... voila! I know there's a million reasons it isn't perfect... the side molding is for a Chevy and not a Caddy, the Caddy had fender skirts, the HW grille/bumper is a different year from the Batmo's tail... 

I don't care. I guess it'll be like the Caddy that Johnny Cash built/stole. 

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's alive! ... Dr. Frankenstein.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dang!! what a beauty!! I guess you ll paint it in pink and have elvis drive it? 

Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Potential! Just a little more filler and dremel time and she'll be ready for the paint booth. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Rick guess what I just picked up a Toys 'R" Us to shrink off the Matchbox pegs 

Didn't Elvis have a pink one?

Roger Corrie


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Rick, Super :thumbsup: Super . One piece at a time is the only way to "customize" IMHO.... 

Roger, Are you talking about the early 60's style with the big fins? If so I can't wait to see that sitting on Corrie Motors Lot waiting to be sold... 

Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Rick,

Nice job. Before even reading the first thing I thought when I started looking at the pictures was...He's making a Cadilac.

Very good work.

Mike


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Rick, you are a genius.....


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

jack0fall said:


> Rick, Super :thumbsup: Super . One piece at a time is the only way to "customize" IMHO....
> 
> Roger, Are you talking about the early 60's style with the big fins? If so I can't wait to see that sitting on Corrie Motors Lot waiting to be sold...
> 
> Jeff


 Jeff I checked the one I bought last night and it is a 1955 Caddy

Roger Corrie


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wow...*

...that´s really incredible and some awesome work!!!

Rick, I´m looking forward to see this beauty once she´s finished! :thumbsup: 

CU,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: And once it's finished, you'll have to make another one and cut the top off and put a driver in, and go the extra mile and cut up a few HO kids for the back seat. and the wife in the passenger side. (and make sure you show her when you do it)


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Great project !*

:wave: Dear Rick;

Looks like a great project ! Reminds me a bit of the Chevy "EL Morrocco" if 1957 where they grafted the tailfins of an Eldo onto a '57 BelAire ! I am also in the midst of a Kitbash project myself. Perhaps you can resincast it !
KEEP ON DREMELING ! 


Neal :dude:


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like I'm not the only one who wants a 1960 Cadillac Tjet.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

volvo1:1 said:


> :wave: Dear Rick;
> 
> Looks like a great project ! Reminds me a bit of the Chevy "EL Morrocco" if 1957 where they grafted the tailfins of an Eldo onto a '57 BelAire ! I am also in the midst of a Kitbash project myself. Perhaps you can resincast it !
> KEEP ON DREMELING !
> ...


 ya know, it's funny... i was thinking of that car while I did this. i have pictures of it in some book somewhere. Was 1957 the only year for it?

--rick


----------



## stevette66 (Jul 8, 2005)

That is awsume great job ! Quite the imagination , Good luck keep us posted
Steve


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Rick,

any updates on this hacked up body yet? is it done yet? painted? I'm just bored sitting in front of my monitor looking around on hobbytalk. 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

It's begging for my attention.... but at the moment, I'm typing from my parents' house in NY, 300 miles from home. We're visiting for the week. Soon, I hope...

--rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Great Idea! May have to do one myself!


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

get the bondo going it a Batalack right now.
Do Elvis'S caddy cool


----------

